# G'day i am new and wanting help with Iwagumi tank setup



## flyinwall (Nov 10, 2011)

I hope this is the right section

I have decided after many years to get another Aquarium (after some thieving scum stole my last tank and everything that went with it)

So now i have been looking at different styles of tank i have decided to go with an Iwagumi style as i find the simplicity of this type of tank very appealing to me

I am looking at getting a 3' tank (havn't got it just yet) so i have been mocking up an idea and i would like the opinion of those that have walked this path before me

I have been doing my homework and i have the focal point set according to "the golden rule".
the big rock will be situated on a mound of substrate (i am yet to decide what sort of substrate)










have i got too many rocks there or would there be a better way to arange them
as for plants i am thinking of just going for some form of carpeting plant (i am unsure what i will be using at the moment) and maybe some fine hair type plant around the base of the big rock.

What are your thaughts on what i have planned?
What would you change? 
What could be improved? 
I am also thinking of DIY CO2
(here is the start of my DIY CO2)









As for fish i am thinking of small schooling fish like tetras or something similar (about 20-30 of them) and a few shrimp and a couple of algae eaters.


----------



## NeonFlux (May 15, 2008)

So far so good, I think your progress here is great.  Nice pics!

DIY Co2 is a hit or miss, you have to make sure it stays consistent in a planted tank, or otherwise the tank will crash.. especially if the tank is going to be a high light planted aquarium with lots of fert dosing as well. In a worse case scenario, you would have the DIY co2 that overproduces co2, and kills all of your fish/shrimp. I have had that happen to me before, you don't want to know how many fish I have accidentally suffocated and lost unchecked while I was out... Pressurized co2 on the other hand, along with the equipment designed to purposely check for things like monitoring the BPS, the pressure used, and etc is pretty good to have, because you have more control of things, but you still have to be very cautious not to diffuse too much co2, and equipment failure can happen, but it's not too common.. 

So for co2, it is entirely up to you to decide. If you were me, I'd go with pressurized co2 system if you have the money, otherwise try DIY co2 and experiment a lot with the ingredients you have at your kitchen


----------



## flyinwall (Nov 10, 2011)

thanks for the comments

here a bit of a closer pic of the top of the DIY CO2 generator and as you can see i have the preasure side of things covered with the thread tap (just ignore the stainless bolts as this was container was going to be a hydrogen generator)










and the reason i am going DIY CO2 is the fact that i am broke and want to see if it is worthwhile without spending big bucks

would you have any recomendations on substrate and plants at all

cheers


----------



## NeonFlux (May 15, 2008)

A good substrate would be Aquasoil Amazonia I, but it can be a bit pricey, so I would go for a substrates like Eco-Complete. Plants like HC would make a great carpet on the foreground and around the rocks. Some rotala species on the back would look good and several other plants of your choice.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

How does someone steal a fish tank?????

The rock design is interesting, looks a little like the outter rocks are worshipping the big rock in the middle


----------



## flyinwall (Nov 10, 2011)

How does some one steal a fish tank you ask....
I was moving house and it was being left till last (so i didnt stress the fish out too much) and the thief (i am pretty darn certain my brother had something to do with it the thieving lying little ****) and they obviously waited till i had just left and went in and i assume drained it and walked out with it and everything that went with it (fish food, water test kit the lot)


----------



## flyinwall (Nov 10, 2011)

well its not the 3' that i was wanting but i got given a little tank 50cm long by 25cm wide and 29cm high from a good mate (the tank has been sitting for several years under his parents house ). so it looks like i will have to rethink my planned aquascape and do something a bit smaller


----------



## NeonFlux (May 15, 2008)

Ouch, so you think your brother was behind the stolen tank?? Gosh, that hurts.. Your own bro of all people.. You should talk to him maybe?


----------



## flyinwall (Nov 10, 2011)

it happened about 14 years ago so i think ill let it go.
now to get back to the issue at hand....
i now have a tank(a small one but a tank none the less) and now i have to find some money so i can get some substrate and start trying to find my artistic flair...


----------



## NeonFlux (May 15, 2008)

Oh wow, I hope he isn't the same now like he once was, eh? I think you guys should talk it out bro to bro and peace it out with him.. he is still your brother.. 

Well alright man, I guess we should change the subject to what made you post this thread. Once you get your substrate and things going, update pics would be awesome! 

See you when I'll see you.


----------



## flyinwall (Nov 10, 2011)

updated pics will be a sure thing when i get some substrate and some plants


----------



## flyinwall (Nov 10, 2011)

ok i have some substrate in (river sand) and i have a couple of rocks that i found in there.
Do i have too much substrate in there??


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Hmm maybe. The sand definitely won't stay like that though. It will settle down eventually. If the sand has lots of organic stuff in it then you might get anaerobic spots in the deep areas but otherwise it will be ok.


----------



## flyinwall (Nov 10, 2011)

i spent about an hour washing the sand so i think it should be fairly clear of any organic stuff in it


----------



## ProjectCode858 (Nov 29, 2011)

Can't input yet on how the displacement turns out due to the milkyness of the water. After a few days, shoot us a real clear picture and we can help you with inputs.


----------



## flyinwall (Nov 10, 2011)

here are some "clear" pics




































i know i have to smooth out the sand in a few places


----------



## ProjectCode858 (Nov 29, 2011)

flyinwall,

Not bad. However, you could position the right side a little more. If you had the opportunity, would you want to try Seiryu stones? Overall they are just better looking for "Iwagumi" design.


----------



## flyinwall (Nov 10, 2011)

what do these "Seiryu stones" look like and i am doing this on a very limited budget (these rocks i got free from the local river)


----------

